# How to restore dribbling feel after 2 years absence from basketball?



## valleron2009 (Dec 16, 2012)

after 2 years absence from basketball i cant dribble fast or dribble at all.I was an excellent dribbler in the past and now i dont have the feel of the ball and i loosing it very easy.How to restore the dribbling?I know that the fingers muscles weakened but i want to regain strengh fast


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Practice just walking/jogging around dribbling.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL0OUJc6n7g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6xonRsdhjI


----------



## valleron2009 (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Watching those videos just emphasizes how different the athletes of the past were, as compared to the athletes of the present. I understand that thats an "old" Pistol Pete, far past his NBA playing days - but man. Could you imagine Kobe or even Joe Johnson at age 50 looking that thin? The bodies are just DIFFERENT.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pistol was reedy relative to his time as well though...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Tennis ball. Dribble a tennis ball and don't look down. Get a mirror if need be, but train your head to always look up. I used a cardboard and shoestring visor that blocked my vision below my nose.


----------

